# new and off to france



## mournemaid (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi  I am new to this forum.  My DH and I are heading to france next week for 3 weeks.  Been very busy with work and new grandson and we are panicking that we are not prepared enough.  We have no plan other than to get off the boat at Cherbourg and follow our nose (or the sun).

This will be our first time in a M.H abroad and are starting to worry about things we new nothing about such as reversed polarity.  Any advice welcome./


----------



## n brown (Aug 31, 2012)

hi! my advice is this; don't worry ! you've managed so far you'll be fine ! have a great time bon voyage


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

Forget reversed polarity!
Dont worry you'll be fine


----------



## Devadave (Aug 31, 2012)

*Follow ya nose works well*

Get a GPS and put the aires POI on it and away ya go....
Works for us, turn up if you don't like, move on...

Stay off the autoroutes, and chill! :drive::banana::drive:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Mournemaid - welcome - Whatever you do and wherever you go ENJOY. :have fun:


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

Take a camera or even iphone camera and photograph any aires you stop at. If you have no means of hosting the pictures? you can email me with them and I'll add them to my AIRE Gallery below and credit you with them. Have a look at mine for some ideas


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

Need a hi vis for everyone on the vehicle David

Also first aid kit and E111 NHS health cards

FREE
http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/about-the-ehic.aspx


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 31, 2012)

*French trip*

Hi Mournemaid,

You will have no problems, we go out on the 4th Sept heading south west. Use Aires but not on motorways,remember to drive on left, I found I had to think twice coming out of petrol stations.I go over with low tank and fill up at a supermarket just out side Calais.The driving is easy with little traffic most of the time,and the N roads are OK if you a not in a great hurry, lots to see.Good luck will look out for you we are in a Swift Escape 664 With Blue cab you will have a great time.

Regards Snowbirds.






mournemaid said:


> Hi  I am new to this forum.  My DH and I are heading to france next week for 3 weeks.  Been very busy with work and new grandson and we are panicking that we are not prepared enough.  We have no plan other than to get off the boat at Cherbourg and follow our nose (or the sun).
> 
> This will be our first time in a M.H abroad and are starting to worry about things we new nothing about such as reversed polarity.  Any advice welcome./


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

Eerrrrr on the right lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 31, 2012)

Enjoy yourself, you lucky peeps! :wave:


----------



## mark61 (Aug 31, 2012)

I also thought it became law a few years ago now, high vis for each passenger that is.


----------



## Native Warrior (Aug 31, 2012)

Have a wonderful adventure


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 31, 2012)

well just keep eye out for snowbird no doubt she will give you a wave


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

No the health card is not a FRENCH requirement, it is a British one if you know what's good for you ;-)
Not convinced about 1 hi vis but I'll bow to your local knowledge (we have one each) on motorways you have to leave the vehicle dont you?
Alco thingies are plenty full on DFDS ferries but I gave it a miss last week due to the no penalty until November BTW they were made in England lol


----------



## witzend (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi don't worry all will be fine forget reverse polarity do you have Vicarious Books all the Aires well worth having if not and perhaps late enough to get one i-Camping car - Le site d'informations sur les aires de services pour camping cars. you can copy enough from here we did the same as you 2 yrs ago with the same worries and had a great time others with vans will be pleased to help you don't be afraid to ask


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 31, 2012)

I always carry 2 X Warning tri-angles and 2 X Visual Vests. In certain countries in Europe it is the Law. I think Visual Vests depend on how many are being carried in the MH. (A vest for each occupant. Not sure on this point.)


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

witzend said:


> Hi don't worry all will be fine forget reverse polarity do you have Vicarious Books all the Aires well worth having if not and perhaps late enough to get one i-Camping car - Le site d'informations sur les aires de services pour camping cars. you can copy enough from here we did the same as you 2 yrs ago with the same worries and had a great time others with vans will be pleased to help you don't be afraid to ask
> 
> see this link for our travels  Link



That is a fantastic link. I have just skipped through it, but I will have a thorough read later.


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 31, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 31, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## mournemaid (Sep 1, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone for the advice and tips.  very reassuring can't wait to go now.  Van almost packed and 3 work days left.

Snowbirds we will keep an eye out for you we are in a CI riveria with N.I plates.


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 1, 2012)

:welcome: :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 1, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Need a hi vis for everyone on the vehicle David
> 
> Also first aid kit and E111 NHS health cards
> 
> ...




Great comments Techno, also loved your Aire Gallery, weel done!:nicethread:


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 2, 2012)

hi mournemaid

      We are justback from a 7 week tripe to spain and france, the last 4 weeks in france and we never spent a penny on tolls os site rents. The french have it great for us with m/h. We use a book called camperstop with downloads into our sat nav ( this with the help of grand children to old for all this ) its great you can plan your journey and use all free sites, lots are in very beautiful places by lakes ect and nothing to say you can only stay over night. What a shock for the french when thry come to england at £18 a night in the service. Have a great tripe:have fun:


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 2, 2012)

*French trip*

Hi Mournemaid,


Thanks MM, will look out for you,what base vehicle are you on?the Escape 664 stands out a bit with dark blue cab and white body on a Fiat,with "WILD CAMPING STICKER" on the screen. We are going to Dover on Monday night and cross 10.30 Tuesday, will use Aires on way across to Brittany and try to find some Wi-Fi on the way.We are just going through the check list, then only have to fill the gas tomorrow.

Regards Snowbirds. 







mournemaid said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice and tips.  very reassuring can't wait to go now.  Van almost packed and 3 work days left.
> 
> Snowbirds we will keep an eye out for you we are in a CI riveria with N.I plates.


----------



## mournemaid (Sep 2, 2012)

*France Trip*

Hi Snowbirds

Ci riveria is a 2002 fiat.  you can't mistake us.  We will be the  middle aged Irish couple who don't have a clue what they are doing!  We get the boat from Rosslare to Cherbourg on Thursday.  

Bon Voyage

MourneMaid







snowbirds said:


> Hi Mournemaid,
> 
> 
> Thanks MM, will look out for you,what base vehicle are you on?the Escape 664 stands out a bit with dark blue cab and white body on a Fiat,with "WILD CAMPING STICKER" on the screen. We are going to Dover on Monday night and cross 10.30 Tuesday, will use Aires on way across to Brittany and try to find some Wi-Fi on the way.We are just going through the check list, then only have to fill the gas tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 3, 2012)

*French trip*

Hi mournemaid,

That's great,we just about ready loading van, travelling to Dover this afternoon for 10.30 Ferry tomorrow, look out for you on the road,

Have a safe trip Snowbirds.:cool1::cool1:







mournemaid said:


> Hi Snowbirds
> 
> Ci riveria is a 2002 fiat.  you can't mistake us.  We will be the  middle aged Irish couple who don't have a clue what they are doing!  We get the boat from Rosslare to Cherbourg on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------

